# Oil Treatment In G0750g Lathe.



## Cobra (Sep 23, 2016)

When I first got the lathe three years ago there was a posting here about using magnets in the headstock oil sump to capture ferrous particles.  I did that at the time for the headstock bot there was no easy way to do the same for the quick change gearbox or the apron.
I decided to have a look at the oil this year during the change and there is a noticeable difference. 
From the photos the first two are from the headstock where the oil was bright and clear.  The second pair are from the gearbox and  you can see the haze of particles in the oil.
The last photos are the magnets as they were when pulled from the headstock sump.  They seem to collect about the same amount of fines each year.
As a result I will be making up a probe to be attached the the drain plug of the quick change gearbox that will have a column shaped rare earth magnet in the end.
The oil from the apron was as clear as the headstock, likely because of the much slower motion in the apron than in either the headstock or the gearbox.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Oct 3, 2016)

The hazy oil is most likely water in the oil. To check that just put your beaker on a hot plate and watch for it to clear up. Not too hot but you do need to boil the water off. 

If it's particulates they will settle out after a month or so on the shelf if you don't play with it.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 3, 2016)

Unfortunately not water. I have put a rare earth magnet in the beaker and had it pull sediment out. 
That was what drove me to say I would rig a magnet into the drain Hicks change box.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have not doubt you have particulates, and I could very well be wrong about it containing water. 

However, heating the sample will confirm or deny it. Hazy oil is usually water in suspension. I say this as a former oil/coolent chemist. 

If it is water in the oil it's not likely affecting much as far as the oils performance but it still can cause rust. Rust running through the system can easily cause the ferrous particulates as it's very abrasive. In these industry settings where the oil never gets above the boiling point of water it can be an issue. Either condensation, coolent leak, or even a roof leak can be the root cause. 

Either way good luck getting it sorted


----------



## Cobra (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Ralph for the info. I don't have the samples any longer but will have a look when I change the oil again. Likely be sooner this time as I have to drain it to install the magnet in the quick change gear box.


----------

